# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Cát Cát trong mưa - Du lịch Sapa

## nguyetnt

Đến một điểm tham quan nào gặp mưa tôi cũng cảm giác mình có thêm một chiêm nghiệm mới. Với Cát Cát (xã San Sả Hồ, thị trấn *Sa Pa*, Lào Cai) cũng vậy. Trong mưa, bản làng dân tộc Mông này như mặc một lớp áo khác.


Du khách thăm Cát Cát trong mưa
Con đường bộ đi từ thị trấn xuống bản Cát Cát chùng xuống, thành một vòng cung vào tận thung lũng Mường Hoa đầy sương, đầy mưa. Mây kéo về dập dìu trên dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn. Mưa, những hộ dân bán hàng lưu niệm được dịp bán các chiếc ô để sẵn. Mà *Sa Pa* lại thường có những cơn mưa bất chợt tạo cảm giác lạ cho du khách.

Cát Cát cách thị trấn *Sa Pa* không xa, hành trình đi giáp vòng cung bản làng mất hơn hai giờ, đủ để khi đi đến chặng đường cuối cùng, qua chiếc cầu treo là đôi chân đã rã rời, đành phải lên một chiếc xe thồ để trở về.

Cát Cát là tên gọi từ khi làng Cát Cát được hình thành vào đầu thế kỷ 19. Các nhà dân cất dựa vào thung lũng, dọc theo con suối Mường Hoa len lỏi cách đó vài chục cây số cũng tìm về. Bây giờ làng được chăm chút bởi con đường đi bằng bậc thang tạo một vòng cung tham quan kỳ thú cho du khách.

Các bậc thang bắt đầu từ cổng làng cứ xuống dần, xuống dần cho đến tận cùng. Khách thong dong lướt qua những dãy hàng bán đồ lưu niệm, có thể rẽ ngang vào các nhà dân để ngắm nhìn cuộc sống quả thật hoàn toàn xa lạ với mình.


Bản Cát Cát - Ảnh: K.V.T.
Trong mưa, con đường đi được trang điểm bằng những chiếc dù che nhiều màu sắc, những chiếc áo mưa mỏng manh của khách, của những người Mông chen cùng. Cả bản gần như chỉ toàn du khách rong chơi, bước chân đi như thử sức bền của mọi người. Thật ra nếu chỉ đi cũng đã no tầm mắt ngắm nhìn, để chạm gặp những  hồn nhiên, chất phác và đầy cảm hứng.

Nếu đã từng đi thăm các bản làng Tây nguyên và hình dung đến những ngôi nhà sàn ở Cát Cát, bạn sẽ bất ngờ vì cách sống ở đây hoàn toàn khác. Dẫu du lịch đang làm thay đổi bộ mặt ngôi làng đã có hơn 100 năm tuổi, nhưng bản chất chất phác của người Mông vẫn giữ nguyên vẹn. Họ hoàn toàn không bị ảnh hưởng trước làn sóng du khách tò mò dòm ngó vào cuộc sống của mình. Chúng tôi vì thế vẫn đi chen qua làng, mưa vẫn lặng lẽ rơi chạy theo những bước chân.


Một quán cà phê chơi vơi ở Cát Cát - Ảnh: K.V.T.
Thấp thoáng hai bên đường là những căn nhà Mông. Những căn nhà lợp lá, vách thường là những tấm ván và cửa ra vào hoặc cửa sổ rất nhỏ như để chống chọi với cái lạnh khắc nghiệt của vùng cao này. Những hộ dân ở Cát Cát chủ yếu sống  bằng nghề làm nông với những thửa ruộng bậc thang giữ đất khỏi trôi trên những ngọn đồi trùng điệp ở thung lũng Mường Hoa này. Trên đường đi, thỉnh thoảng chúng tôi vẫn dừng lại để ngắm nhìn những thửa ruộng bậc thang như thế.

Vào thời gian nhàn rỗi, họ tách sợi và dệt thủ công. Qua làng đều thấy hình ảnh những phụ nữ Mông trong trang phục truyền thống, rất hiếm gặp những người Mông nam cũng như nữ mặc trang phục kiểu người Kinh.



Ruộng bậc thang ở Cát Cát - Ảnh: K.V.T.
Khách du lịch cứ đi theo mưa, những căn nhà hai bên đường không nhiều vì chỉ khoảng 80 hộ dân sinh sống ở đây. Họ cứ ngồi trước nhà mà dệt, mà xé những sợi lanh, đôi mắt bình thản nhìn du khách. Có thể ngày nào họ cũng gặp khách lạ nên quen. Còn khách thì tò mò mua những mặt hàng thổ cẩm rất riêng của Cát Cát chỉ có bán tại nơi này như những tấm khăn choàng cổ, khăn trải giường.

Theo nhiều ghi chép, làng Cát Cát đã được người Pháp chọn để làm nơi nghỉ dưỡng vào đầu thế kỷ 20. Chính vì thế trên đường đi vào bản có thể nhìn thấy trên một ngọn đồi cao, luôn phủ sương là một biệt thự màu trắng nổi bật giữa khung cảnh thiên nhiên. Xưa nơi đây là biệt thự để cho người Pháp nghỉ dưỡng, nay trở thành một resort cho du khách đến, ở lại và tận hưởng không khí tuyệt vời của nơi này.


Thác Cát Cát - Ảnh: K.V.T.
Chiếc cầu sắt bắc ngang con suối Mường Hoa là điểm nhấn, để từ đó ngắm nhìn ngọn thác đổ nước trắng xóa một vùng. Một bãi đất trống có vành đai an toàn cho khách ngắm nhìn thác, và nếu thích có thể vào ngôi nhà văn hóa trung tâm xem một chương trình ca nhạc đặc sắc. Cái thú vị trong mưa là khi dừng chân bên ngọn thác, ghé vào một mái lều đơn giản mà ăn bắp nướng, trứng nướng, thịt nướng và uống rượu táo mèo.

_Theo: Khuê Việt Trường / tuoitre.vn_

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## h20love

mưa ở đây có rét như ở HN giờ k, k lên đây chơi thì chán chít

----------


## khanhszin

trên nè lạnh mà còn mưa nữa thì k thick

----------


## laneliz0105

Trời khô ráo thì có hứng đi lại chứ mưa chỉ thich ngồi cafe nhìn ra ngoài thui

----------

